# Help me decide, TK or VC?



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

So, I've been planning on amassing a vampire counts army, but as I was looking through the GW site I saw some of the new TK models, and love them. I borrowed a copy of the book and read it, and I like it. But I also like the Vc. 

So, can anyone help me here? Im tending to lean towards TK at the moment but would like to know more about how they play, if the style has really changed, how well their army interacts, etc. etc.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The Tomb Kings have far superior monstrous options than Vampire Counts. The sphinxes and Ushabti are outrageously good. I'd go so far as to say a Tomb Kings army these days probably won't have a ton of skeletons-- your points will probably go into sphinxes, ushabti, tomb guard, and tomb stalkers. That being said, you can easily field a huge army of Skeletons if that's the direction you want to go, or field a very effective army of chariots. 

Vampire Counts run off of having tons of infantry. It's a numbers game-- Vampires win by having more zombies, skeletons, and ghouls than the opponent can kill, and the constant raising of your own casualties beats the enemy in a war of attrition. It's not nearly as effective as it used to be because of how Fear has changed, but seeing how many ghouls you can start on the table is undeniably very effective still. 

Both armies have an excellent elite infantry unit-- in the case of the Tomb Kings, it's the Tomb Guard, and in the case of the Vampire Counts, it's Grave Guard. I've yet to see a large unit of each led by a BSB fail to mop the floor with a disproportionate amount of the enemy army. 

So really, it's a question of whether you want a horde army, in which case I think the vampires are a little better just because they have access to Ghouls and their characters tend to be better fighters; or an army with a lot of varied types of units, including some of the most powerful monsters in the game supporting a solid core of skeletons. 

On a personal note, I've always liked the tomb kings aesthetically, and I think that they're overall a mechanically better army at the moment than vampires. That being said, Fantasy isn't won with a good army list, but rather, by being good at the game, unlike 40k. So both are truly equally viable. Tomb Kings just might be a bit more forgiving.


----------

